# Texas Summer Showdown this weekend (Jun 5-6)



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys.
HUGE show this weekend in Tyler, Texas.
It looks like it's going to be the SQ show of the year.
More info here: http://www.texassummershowdown.com/
Several Team Hybrids cars will be there including me.

Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i have been told the same thing.....maybe i should make the drive since only <2 hrs away


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> i have been told the same thing.....maybe i should make the drive since only <2 hrs away


I'm driving around 10 hours each way to get there.
Hope to see you there.

J.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be there if I don't have to work Saturday.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Leaving early tomorrow.
See you guys there.

Jorge.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Ill be there tomorrow


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Ill be there tomorrow


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

What the ****....when the hell did this happen? 

DAMNNIT! I was supposed to make test boxes tomorrow for the tweeter review on Sunday.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

sadly, I just left to come back to work and will miss the whole thing. but good luck to those of you that go and compete. should be a great show and indoors.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

very low turn out -- - nice cars saw some old friends and made new -- just how i am -


----------



## Bobby32 (Jun 7, 2009)

Woa didn't even know about this...should've gone.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Where are the results?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll update the results when I get the rest.

Intro Consumer

1.- Nicole Graham - Chevy PickUp
2.- Andy Faris – Mazda Miata – Team Hybrids
3.- Brian Souter (genxx) – Ford F250

Intermediate Consumer 

1.- Jorge Juaristi (doitor) – Mazda CX-7 – Team Hybrids
2.- Jordon Roberts
2.- Clay Bradshaw


Advanced Consumer

1.- Steve Anderson – Lexus – Team Hybrids

Expert

1.- Mark Eldridge

Q Consumer David Seal 
Q Consumer Matthew Pecharich 

Money Round

One Seat

1.- Mark Eldridge – NASCAR – MSE/JL Audio
2.- Steve Anderson – Lexus – Team Hybrids – Team TC
3.- David Seal (foosman) – Ford Mustang – Team Hybrids
4.- Jan Bennet (RedGTIVR6)– VW GTI – Team Focal

Two Seat

1.- Mark Eldridge – NASCAR – MSE/JL Audio
2.- David Seal (foosman) – Ford Mustang – Team Hybrids
3.- Steve Anderson – Lexus – Team Hybrids – Team TC
4.- Jan Bennet (RedGTIVR6) – VW GTI – Team Focal


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

David "Foosman" Seal and the Mustang Foxbody.





































Andy Farris with his Mazda Miata



















Brian's (genxx) Ford F-250










Steve Anderson's Lexus


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

My car.










Steve Anderson's Lexus.



















Jan and Monte Bennet's GTI.



















Mark's NASCAR Cup Car.










From Left to Right: Juan Maldonado, Ruperto Aguilar and me.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This was an excellent planned show.

The venue was great, free electricity, A/C indoors and it was free to the public to get in.

This is one of the best big shows I have ever attended.

It was great to make many new friends-Jorge, Juan, Dave, Scott, Andy, Steve, John, Rick just to name a few.

If you missed this show you missed out on some great cars and just an all-around great atmosphere to hang out at.

This show is what competing was all about.IMO

Great Work Team Hybrid and great show for my friend Mark E. Congrats to all.

My hat is off to Monte for putting this great event together.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Performance does a great job of getting things like this together, its a shame that more didnt turn out (if thats the case). Every show that I have been to of theirs has been great. They are very knowledgeable people


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

I went to the show on Sunday with my wife and little boy....

It was fun but I was somewhat dissapointed by the low turn out....


I think that maybe not enough people got wind of the show, or that many people are like myself with a car in the middle of completion or also like mine, too daily-driven on gravel roads to make it show-worthy.....



I met and spoke with Andy with the Miata and also with the Hybrid guy Scott Buwalda....

Both were very friendly and helpful.

I am highly considering some HAT speakers for my ride now....

Maybe if we could coordinate a larger show with some type of charity, it might actually increase the number of attendants????


Also, I am a dummy on the class rules and all that, but, I would kind of like to compete....


----------



## Ralliart16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet cars, but I'm really not feeling the stickers on your doors.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Ralliart16 said:


> Sweet cars, but I'm really not feeling the stickers on your doors.


Those are magnetic and I only use them for shows.
Printed in photo quality reflective material.
I take them off after the show.

Jorge.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice .. doitor's car is full of JL amp lol


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> nice .. doitor's car is full of JL amp lol


Only the trunk.

J.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry if this has been discussed, but is that a cooling system on the amps in Andy's trunk?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

metanium said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but is that a cooling system on the amps in Andy's trunk?



It is a cooling system. It uses a non-corrosive liquid. It is actually manufactured for computers but Andy adapted it to work in his car. 

Its damn cool actually and very creative how he decided to use it and get it to work properly.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

metanium said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but is that a cooling system on the amps in Andy's trunk?


 Like Brian says it's a closed circuit with a non conductive UV light reactive fluid.
On the left part of the trunk theres a pump, a tank and a radiator cooled by the fan you can see in the picture.
So the fluid goes from the tank to a "plate" in the amps to the radiator to the tank and back.
Althought it would work better it the fluid actually touched the fins on the amp instead of the central part of the chasis, it seems to do it's job.

J.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jorge,

Explination is much better than mine.LOL

BTW-If you have not had the chance to hear Doitor/Jorge Mazda you are missing out. In one word it is simple amazing. Heard stuff in several songs I never new existed. My wife was even in shock listening to it. One of the best systems I have heard. Had me grining and carrying on like a school girl that just hit puberty.LOL 

Take the time if you get the chance and listen to doitors Mazda before he gets an itch and changes something.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Explination is much better than mine.LOL
> 
> ...


LOL.
Thanks, Brian.
After talking to Scott, I'm not changing anything until after USACi World Finals in October so you guys still have some time before the next overhaul.

J.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope not I think Scott would kill you if you did.LOL 

I have no clue why you would change anything but I am sure if you do you will find a way to get that extra 1 to 2% increase in performance you want.

It was very nice meeting you and Juan. Juan just needs to get HAT in that comp. car.LOL


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The plan is to get a more "user friendly" install on the next version.
Get my trunk back and do it totally stealth.
It's my only car and daily driver.
I won't spill Juan's plans.

J.


----------

